# *** NEW*** Photos of AMS On3/On30 Boxcar!



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I happened to be at Accucraft today in Union City when the first shipment of the new AMS On3/On30 boxcar was being unpacked, so I snapped some photos to share.  BTW, these photos are of a production car right out of the box, so what you see here is what you're going to get. 

These are gorgeous little cars - real gems - and to my eye rival the detail of San Juan cars (except perhaps for the undercarriage). They are also ready-to-run, and MSRP is $7.95 less than a San Juan boxcar kit.










and with flash to show the detail...























































(sorry - this last shot is a little blurry, but you can still see the detail in the trucks and brake shoes)...










The trucks and wheelsets are also made by AMS, and rolled well on a piece of flextrack. The couplers are made by AMS as well. The only problem I noticed on the car is the coupler knuckles seem to be a little stiff when opening. I believe both the trucks and couplers will be offered separately in the near future.

As I said before, these cars are available in both On3 and On30, with the only difference being the truck width and the coupler height. The On30 couplers have a spacer under them which allows them to mate with Bachmann's cars and locomotives.

Both the On3 and On30 cars are offered in four road names...
[*]D&RGW Flying Rio Grande Herald in 12 different car numbers [*] [*]D&RGW Royal Gorge Herald in 12 different car numbers [*] [*]C&S in 4 different car numbers [*] [*]RGS in 4 different car numbers [*] [*]A data only car (no road name) is also available in 1 car number. [/list] MSRP is $42.00 each (which probably translates to a street price of around $35.00 each) or MSRP $168.00 for a set of four (all different car numbers).

I think AMS has hit a real home run with these little gems, and I suspect they will be enormously popular!!









_Disclaimer: I have no affiliation with Accucraft/AMS, financial or otherwise. I receive no compensation from them, financial or otherwise._


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

The first cases of AMS O scale DRGW box cars arrived at EMW this afternoon. Pretty cool. 

jonathan/EMW


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW that is some great looking rolling stock. I thought they would be much more expensive than that Thanks for the close up pic's


----------



## Mark Thomas (Jan 2, 2008)

Just recieved my shipment of Undec & Rio Grande.....AWESOME. The couplers are a bit stiff but Bruce @ Southwest Narrow Gauge said the coupler pocket accepts kadee's ...I haven't done it though. Rumor mill says that after the tank cars.....flat cars are next. 
-Mark


----------

